# Solved: Uninstall TREND MICRO OfficeScan 7.0



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I have a little problem here. I have about 50 Dell machines that are all to be cleaned up and reset to what approximates factory conditions. However, since they're second hand, we don't have access to any information on the original installations. My plan is to clean one up and then use SYSPREP to dup all 50 machines.

One of the applications that is installed is TREND MICRO OfficeScan 7.0, which requires a password to uninstall it. I don't have the password, or any real hope of finding it. Does anyone have any idea how to remove this, other than manually scanning the registry for every entry, without the password?


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

So far I found this: http://kb.trendmicro.com/solutions/search/main/search/solutionDetail.asp?solutionID=25619

I'm not quite sure if it's exactly what you need. I'm still Googling.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Thanks, I'll take a look at that.  However, it's the server, and I'm interested in uninstalling the client, probably somewhat different.


----------



## Kitch (Mar 27, 2005)

Another one if it's any use, might save a bit of registry searching.....

http://kb.trendmicro.com/solutions/...ion:"7.0"&qt=uninstall&qs=&r=3&c=24054&sort=0


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Kitch's link looks more on the money :up:


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Thanks Kitch, I'm not sure why I didn't find that when I searched the Trend KB.  I'll give it a try, everything else is almost sorted out. I have a True Image backup in case I screw up!


----------



## Kitch (Mar 27, 2005)

No problem John, hope it works out.......


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Worked like a champ. :up:  They missed one file, but I was able to dispatch that link in the registry after cleaning up the rest of the stuff.

I still can't figure out why I couldn't find that procedure on the Trend site.  I'm glad you guys were there to do the deed.


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Glad it worked out, John 

Gonna mark it solved??


----------



## Kitch (Mar 27, 2005)

............... :up:


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Thanks all, this one is solved.  I'm busy cloning the first of the machines as we speak.


----------

